# Urdu: Nuclear



## omlick

I was reading a headline on BBC Urdu the other day and I figured out that the word جوہری jauharii seems to be used for the adjective "nuclear" and I just want a confirmation that that is the usual word for "nuclear" in Urdu. 

bahut shukriyah


----------



## Faylasoof

Welcome to the forum Omlick!

In Urdu, <nuclear> in the sense of atomic nucleus / nuclear fusion etc. is indeed <jauharii>. Here are some compounds formed with this and its synonyms <ayTamii / neukliyaa’ii / navavii / nuwaatii>. But <jauharii> is now being used much more than the others in this sense.

Nuclear 
جوہری   
jauharii

ایٹمی  
ayTamii

نیوکلیائی 
neukliya’ii

نووی 
 navavii

نواتی 
 nuwaatii

Nuclear weapon
جوہری ہتھیار
jauharii hathhyaar


Nuclear Magnetic Resonance (NMR)
جوہری مقناطیسی گُمک 
 jauharii maqnaa_T_iisii gumak

Nuclear fusion
جوہری ادغام 
jauharii idghaam

Nuclear fuel 
جوہری وقود /  ایندھن 
jauharii wuqood / eendhan

Nuclear Force
  خطُوطی قُوَّت x جوہری
jauharii khu_T_oo_T_ii quwwat

NuclearFission
جوہری انشقاق 
jauharii inshiqaaq

Nuclear bomb
نیوکلیائی  /  ایٹمی  / جوہری بم
jauharii / ayTamii / neukliyaa’ii bam

Nuclear energy
جوہری توانائی 
 juahrii tawanaa’ii

Nuclear meltdown 
نیوکلیائی / ایٹمی / جوہری
 گداخت
jauharii / ayTamii / neukliyaa’ii gudaakht

Nuclear power 
جوہری  قوت
Jauharii quwwat


----------



## omlick

Thank you so much, I did not expect such an extensive answer.  Wow!  I am not really a good reader of Urdu, more of a Hindi reader, but I have been trying on my own to learn Urdu words over the last few few years.  I really enjoy Urdu and am trying to improve my vocabulary and reading skills.   I am glad to have found such a helpful Urdu speaker as yourself.

بہت بہت شکریہ


----------



## Faylasoof

You are very welcome! 

The least I could do was to include the transliteration as the Urdu I present is not vowelled. This, I hope, helps you in reading the Urdu correclty. I and other <Urduphones> are here to help!


----------



## panjabigator

Hi Omlick!

Welcome to WF forums. 

I have seen the word <neuklī'aī> before, but the rest of these words are new to me too.

Cheers,
PG


----------



## Illuminatus

That's interesting, because I have never heard any of these _jauharii_ words. In Hindi, jauhari means jeweller, and nuclear is _nabhikeeya_. nabhik = nucleus


----------



## bakshink

*Dear Illuminatus
*

*Following is the result of Google search for Nucleus
*

*नाभिक - विकिपीडिया*


*नाभिक* परमाणु के मध्य स्थित धनात्मक वैद्युत आवेश युक्त अत्यन्त ठोस क्षेत्र होता है। *...

*Although Nabhik means nucleus, yet Pramanu is the word used in Hindi for Nuclear Weapons like Pramanu Hathiyar or Pramanu Astra and Pramanu Prakshepastra which literally means Nuclear weapon which is thrown is used for Nuclear Missile

Best Regards


----------



## Illuminatus

You are right, _bakshink_. _Nabhikeeya urja_ is not exactly unheard of, though. But yeah, Nabhikeeya is the more, erm, technical sounding word, found more often in books.


----------



## omlick

Illuminatus said:


> That's interesting, because I have never heard any of these _jauharii_ words. In Hindi, jauhari means jeweller, and nuclear is _nabhikeeya_. nabhik = nucleus


 

I guess "jauhar" is an Urdu word that actually has other senses besides "gem."  It also means "atom."  Maybe that is how "jauharii" can be used to translate "nuclear" in the Urdu langauge.


----------



## cherine

The Arabic word "jawhar" جَوْهَر means -among others- "essence". I guess this is where it came to mean "nuclear" in Urdu.


----------



## panjabigator

bakshink said:


> *Dear Illuminatus
> *
> 
> *Following is the result of Google search for Nucleus
> *
> 
> *नाभिक - विकिपीडिया*
> 
> 
> *नाभिक* परमाणु के मध्य स्थित धनात्मक वैद्युत आवेश युक्त अत्यन्त ठोस क्षेत्र होता है। *...
> 
> *Although Nabhik means nucleus, yet Pramanu is the word used in Hindi for Nuclear Weapons like Pramanu Hathiyar or Pramanu Astra and Pramanu Prakshepastra which literally means Nuclear weapon which is thrown is used for Nuclear Missile
> 
> Best Regards



Dear Bakshink,

I don't understand the word अत्यन्त in your sentence above.  What does it mean here?

Thanks
PG


----------



## bakshink

Dear PG
Atyant Tthos here stands for "dense mass". The nucleus of an atom is densely packed with Protons and Neutrons and the Electron revolve around it.
and 
Dear Illuminatus in connection with the discussion going on the used/related words Jauhar I think also means Valour and Skills


----------



## bakshink

Dear PG.. Let me add a correction to my previous input
धनात्मक वैद्युत आवेश युक्त अत्यन्त ठोस क्षेत्र 
Richly Electrified Energy Zone having a Highly Dense Mass  to be exact. Therefore Atyant will mean here "Highly"


----------



## arsham

Faylasoof said:


> Welcome to the forum Omlick!
> 
> In Urdu, <nuclear> in the sense of atomic nucleus / nuclear fusion etc. is indeed <jauharii>. Here are some compounds formed with this and its synonyms <ayTamii / neukliyaa’ii / navavii / nuwaatii>. But <jauharii> is now being used much more than the others in this sense.
> 
> Nuclear
> جوہری
> jauharii
> 
> ایٹمی
> ayTamii
> 
> نیوکلیائی
> neukliya’ii
> 
> نووی
> navavii
> 
> نواتی
> nuwaatii
> 
> Nuclear weapon
> جوہری ہتھیار
> jauharii hathhyaar
> 
> 
> Nuclear Magnetic Resonance (NMR)
> جوہری مقناطیسی گُمک
> jauharii maqnaa_T_iisii gumak
> 
> Nuclear fusion
> جوہری ادغام
> jauharii idghaam
> 
> Nuclear fuel
> جوہری وقود / ایندھن
> jauharii wuqood / eendhan
> 
> Nuclear Force
> خطُوطی قُوَّت x جوہری
> jauharii khu_T_oo_T_ii quwwat
> 
> NuclearFission
> جوہری انشقاق
> jauharii inshiqaaq
> 
> Nuclear bomb
> نیوکلیائی / ایٹمی / جوہری بم
> jauharii / ayTamii / neukliyaa’ii bam
> 
> Nuclear energy
> جوہری توانائی
> juahrii tawanaa’ii
> 
> Nuclear meltdown
> نیوکلیائی / ایٹمی / جوہری
> گداخت
> jauharii / ayTamii / neukliyaa’ii gudaakht
> 
> Nuclear power
> جوہری قوت
> Jauharii quwwat


 
Interesting! in Iran گداخت هسته ای  godaaxt-e haste'i means nuclear fusion, while for "meltdown" the words ذوب and گدازش  are used. nuclear fission translates as شکافت هسته ای  shekaaft-e haste'i


----------



## Illuminatus

_atyant_ means excessive.

And yeah, jauhar also means valour. Jauhar is also the name given to the old ritual when widows of soldiers killed in battle used to commit mass immolation.


----------



## panjabigator

bakshink said:


> Dear PG
> Atyant Tthos here stands for "dense mass". The nucleus of an atom is densely packed with Protons and Neutrons and the Electron revolve around it.
> and
> Dear Illuminatus in connection with the discussion going on the used/related words Jauhar I think also means Valour and Skills



Thank you for the clarification.  My Hindi vocab has certainly gotten a bit rusty!

I believe I'm familiar with ठोस from a different context.  Tell me, have any of you ever head <ṭhos marnā> to refer to deification or, more crudely, "taking a dump?"


----------



## bakshink

Jauhar was (used) for collective mass self immolation by both men and women. By women collectively or singly it was and is called Sati


----------



## bakshink

I believe I'm familiar with ठोस from a different context. Tell me, have any of you ever head <ṭhos marnā> to refer to deification or, more crudely, "taking a dump?" 



Never heard of Tthos marna- Tthos means Solid


----------



## Illuminatus

I must differ bakshink. Jauhar is always related to war. Sati is totally different in it's concept, although both involve a widow immolating herself. War almost always resulted in mass rapes of the women of the conquered territory. Jauhar was essentially a Rajput custom to prevent the invaders from violating the royal ladies' honor. They preferred to take their lives rather than lose their honour.


----------



## Faylasoof

Cherine,

You guessed it right! We use the word "jawhar /jauhar" جَوْهَر to mean "essence" in Urdu too, as well as <core, heart, focal point, nucleus, etc.>. As you may note, we also use other Arabic words for <nucleus> but for some reason the use of <jauhar> has become rampant in _this_ _context._ 

There are also: قلب (heart / nucleus), مَرکَزَہ & نوات . The former is used for the <cell nucleus = نوات خُلوی nuwaat-e-xulawi> - the cell being < خلیہ> - while in chemistry مَرکَزَہ is also used!


Bakshink, 

Yes we do use the word with this meaning too:
valour, courage, skill. Used as: <jauhar dikhaanaa / dikhlaanaa = to show bravery, valour, skill>; as opposed to <jauhar karnaa = to perform self-immolation – battle / war-related>



Illumin, 

I agree with you about the difference in the battle / war-related Hindi word <jauhar (_unrelated to the Arabic-Perisian-Urdu word_)> and <satii>.


… and 

Arsham,

It is interesting to note that we are using different vocabularies for the same things in Urdu and Persian. At least nobody can accuse us Urduphones for supplying the Iranians with <nuclear vocabulary!!>


----------



## arsham

Faylasoof said:


> Arsham,
> 
> It is interesting to note that we are using different vocabularies for the same things in Urdu and Persian. At least nobody can accuse us Urduphones for supplying the Iranians with <nuclear vocabulary!!>



, yup that's true!


----------



## bakshink

Dear Cherine 



cherine said:


> The Arabic word "jawhar" جَوْهَر means -among others- "essence". I guess this is where it came to mean "nuclear" in Urdu.


I think, not " essence" meaning of the word Jawhar has come to be used for nucleus but as mentioned by Faylasoof it's meaning of Core, Heart, Focal Point or Neucleus is the one which has earned it the credit/discredit of being used for Nuclear related words or Nuclear armamnet because Core, heart, focal point all three tend to mean what nucleus is in an atom


----------



## Faylasoof

Hello All,

  I need to make one or two corrections to my previous post. They are:

  <cell nucleus = خُلوی  نوات xulawi nuwaat;نوات خلیہ nuwaat-e-xalayyah; خُلوی مَرکَزَہ  xulawi markazah>.

  [Strictly speaking, خُلوی   means <cellular>, but in the above construction can be translated as <cell>.]

  For biological terminology (cell nucleus, nuclear processes, nuclear transport), the term of nuclear physics < جوہری >, never seems to be used; unlike in English where <nucleus> can be of an atom or a cell. On the other hand, مَرکَزَہseems to be used for the atomic nucleus. In time these terms should become more established and perhaps even interchangeable.

  Additionally, and just to complete the use of < جوہری>, here are the remaining compounds:

  Nuclear chain reaction = جوہری  مُسلسَل تعامُل juahari musalsal ta3aamul; Nuclear physics = نیوکلیائی / جوہری  طبیعیات  neukliyaa’i / jauhari Tabee3iyaat ; Nuclear umbrella = جوهرى چھَتَر / چَتَر / چھَتری / چھاتا jauhari chhaata / chhatri / chart/ chhatr; Nuclear waste = تابکاری رسوب taabkaari rusoob; Nuclear proliferation = جوهرى  تكثير /  ازدياد  jauhari taktheer / izdiyaad; Nuclear-free zone = جوهرى هتيار پاک علاقه  jauhari hatyaar paak 3ilaaqah; Nuclear explosion = جوهرى / ایٹمی  دھماکا jauhari / ayTami dhamaakaa; Nuclear winter = جوهرى  سرما jauhari sarmaa (!)

  The last one, <jauhari sarmaa>, takes the biscuit for its sheer charm.


----------



## bakshink

Dear Illuminatus,

And that is where from "Sati Pratha" or the ritual of self immolation started I believe, and since it demanded "courage" from people who immolated themselves it started being called Jauhar. Yes people, I use here because if you check with Wikipedia definitions my use of the word people seem right.
*Quote
*
*Jauhar* and *Saka* refer to the voluntary deaths of men and women of the Rajput clan in order to avoid capture and dishonour at the hands of their enemies. This was done sometimes by Hindu and Sikh women, in Mughal times and there are recorded incidences of this on a much smaller scale during the Partition in 1947 when women preferred death to being raped, turned into a slave or being forced into a marriage and their enemies religion.
 Jauhar (also spelled jowhar) was originally the voluntary death on a funeral pyre of the queens and royal womenfolk of defeated Rajput kingdoms. The term is extended to describe the occasional practice of mass suicide carried out in medieval times by Rajput women and men. Mass self-immolation by women was called _*Jauhar*_. This was usually done before or at the same time their husbands, brothers, fathers and sons rode out in a charge to meet their attackers and certain death. The upset caused by the knowledge that their women and younger children were dead, no doubt filled them with rage in this fight to the death called _*saka*_. *Unquote*

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jauhar


----------



## Illuminatus

The article you have cited explains the Jauhar custom, which is fine, but I fail to see how it equates Jauhar with Sati, what you originally claimed.

Infact, later in the article: _Despite occasional confusion, this practice is not related with "Sati". While both practices have been most common historically in the territory of modern Rajasthan, Sati was a custom performed by widowed women only, while Jauhar and Saka were committed while both the partners were living and only at a time of war._


----------

